# Why is sex wee "inappropriate language"?



## PaulB (2 Oct 2009)

Mods have deleted this phrase twice now from my thread on Rachel from Countdown. Why? It's a phrase originated by Keith Lemon and used frequently on TV, particularly in Bo Selector so why is it deemed inappropriate for this forum?


----------



## TheDoctor (2 Oct 2009)

Can I suggest you PM Admin or Moderators if you want to discuss this.


----------

